# 30 Mbits bei 120 Mbits Leitung durch POWERLINE



## JDSully (9. Januar 2016)

Hey Leute, 

ich habe heute einen neuen Internetvertrag bekommen und habe jetzt eine 120er statt 32er Leitung. Nun habe ich folgendes Problem: Ich habe eine Powerline (älteres TP-Link Modell) verlegt, welche schon davor immer in Benutzung war und habe anschlißened alles angeschlossen etc. Nach langem hin und her und viel Nervenverlust habe ich es nun hinbekommen, dass es über den LAN-Port läuft, aber Ergebniss: ca. 30 Mbit kommen an. 

So, ich bin mir im klaren, dass ich vllt eine neue Powerline brauche, aber was für eine? 
Ich hätte gerne eine Übertragung möglichst nahe der 120 Mbit. Auf was muss ich achten bzw geht das überhaupt?

Lg und danke


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: 30 Mbits bei 120 Mbits Leitung durch POWERLINE; HILFE! *

Um neue Hardware wirst du denke ich nicht drum herum kommen. Die einfachste und wahrscheinlich auch günstigste Möglichkeit wäre per LAN-Kabel. Eine Alternative wäre WLAN, aber *nur *dann wenn du auch nicht zu weit weg vom Router bist und einen guten Empfang hast. Du könntest natürlich auch andere DLAN-Adapter ausprobieren.
Ich persönlich würde zum Kabel greifen, da hast du garantiert eine schnelle und sichere Verbindung. Beim WLAN kommt es stark auf deinen Empfang an.
Also einfach ein CAT-6A Kabel, das ist bis zu 10GBit spezifiziert.


----------



## JDSully (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: 30 Mbits bei 120 Mbits Leitung durch POWERLINE; HILFE! *

Hey Du, 

klar, ich würde am liebsten auch ein LAN-Kabel nehmen, problem is ja nur, dass da eine Zimmerdecke dazwischen ist  also 
der Router steht im EG und ich sitze im 1.OB, daher meine Frage mit der Powerline :/


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: 30 Mbits bei 120 Mbits Leitung durch POWERLINE; HILFE! *

Für den Fall gibt es einen Bohrer und/oder 100m LAN Kabel 
WLAN wäre dann wohl keine Möglichkeit, da zu starke Abschirmung durch Decke/Wände,...
Müsstest dich wohl nach neuen DLAN Adaptern umsehen. Da kann ich dir leider keine Empfehlen


----------



## JDSully (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: 30 Mbits bei 120 Mbits Leitung durch POWERLINE; HILFE! *

Ja klar, würde ich auch machen, aber wir wohnen nur zur miete und das sind n paar Centimeter reinster Beton, ich glaube das mit Bohrer wird leider nichts ((
WLAN kann ich vllt nur vergessen, müsste mir aber dann wahrscheinlich eine mega gute WLAN-Karte für den PC holen, oder? 
Mein MacBook steht neben mir und beim Speedtest erreicht es circa 109 Mbits ...
D-Lan wäre meine eig Hoffnung gewesen, aber bei 30 Mbits von 120... muss wenn dann vermutlich was neueres holen, oder? 

Lg


----------



## cerbero (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: 30 Mbits bei 120 Mbits Leitung durch POWERLINE; HILFE! *

Je nach dem Wie Neu ihr wohnt: Schau nach ob du Leerrohre für den Strom liegen hast, dann kannst du zumindest auf jeder Etage einen WLANRouter aufstellen und Bandbreite nutzen.


----------



## JDSully (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: 30 Mbits bei 120 Mbits Leitung durch POWERLINE; HILFE! *

Okay, das kann ich mal machen; aber wenn ich die Leerrohre nicht habe werdeich vermutlich auf DLAN steigen müssen, oder was denkst du? zudem wäre die 
Frage nach einer WLAN karte oder einem Stick, was is da besser, weisst du das zufällig?


----------



## Sportsfreund03 (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: 30 Mbits bei 120 Mbits Leitung durch POWERLINE; HILFE! *

Ich hatte in meiner neuen Wohnung ein ähnliches Problem, vorher 16.000er Leitung und jetzt 100.000er. Obwohl EG-Wohnung (somit WLan auf einer Ebene) habe ich im Arbeitszimmer nicht die volle Bandbreite bekommen und musste erstmal durchprobieren. Altes DLan-Kit von Devolo ca. 30.000, WLan ca. 21.000 und Wlan mit Repeater ca. 46.000. Ich wohne hier auch nur zur Miete und konnte/wollte kein Lan-Kabel durch die komplette Wohnung legen und habe mich letztendlich Devolo 500er DLan-Kit entschieden. Trotz altem Haus und dementsprechenden Stromleitungen kommen nun zumindest zwischen 89.000 und 91.000 an meinem Rechner im Arbeitszimmer an. 

An deiner Stelle würde ich es mit anderen DLan-Adaptern versuchen und diese zurückschicken, sofern es keine Besserung bringt.


----------



## JDSully (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: 30 Mbits bei 120 Mbits Leitung durch POWERLINE; HILFE! *

Okay, dann werde ich vermutlich mal das Devolo ausprobieren; eventuell auch ein AVM. 
Reichen dir erfahrungstechnisch die 500er? Ich lese zum Teil Testberichte bei denen dann so ein 500er Kit nicht mal über 40/50 Mbits kommt.. 
Ansonsten vielen Dank Dir mal


----------



## JDSully (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: 30 Mbits bei 120 Mbits Leitung durch POWERLINE; HILFE! *

Was ich noch fragen wollte: Wenn ich mich jetzt entscheide ein 500er DLanKit zu holen, auf was muss ich denn achten? Weil ich lese immer mal wieder das es beim AusgabeKit eh nur eine 100 Mbit Ethernet-Buchse gibt, hieße ja, dass ich auf jeden Fall nicht über 100 Mbits kommen könnte, oder? 
Hab mir jetzt mal die hier angeguckt: 

1) AVM 520e (AVM FRITZ! Powerline 520E Set: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r)
2)Devolo 500er (Devolo dLAN 500 WiFi Powerlan Adapter weiß: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r)
3) TP-Link (TP-Link TL-PA4010PKIT Powerline-Netzwerkadapter 2er: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r) 

Vielen Dank für Deine/Eure Hilfe und Tipps


----------



## Sportsfreund03 (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: 30 Mbits bei 120 Mbits Leitung durch POWERLINE; HILFE! *

Die 500er haben für meine Ansprüche gereicht, könnte natürlich sein das ich mit den 1200er die vollen 100.000 bekommen hätte.


----------



## Stallion (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: 30 Mbits bei 120 Mbits Leitung durch POWERLINE; HILFE! *

Da ich vor dem gleichen Problem stehe, würde mich mal interessieren wie sich der Thread-Ersteller nun entschieden hat?


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: 30 Mbits bei 120 Mbits Leitung durch POWERLINE; HILFE! *

LAN Kabel kaufen, viel Geld sparen und über min. 900 Mbit/s nutzbare Bandbreite freuen.


----------



## Stallion (24. Januar 2016)

LAN-Kabel verlegen ist für mich, in der aktuellen Wohnung, leider keine echte Option


----------



## fipS09 (24. Januar 2016)

Also meine TP Link 500er machen bei einer 50Mbit Leitung keine Probleme.


----------



## Timerle (29. Januar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Also meine TP Link 500er machen bei einer 50Mbit Leitung keine Probleme.



meine auch nicht. Wobei ich die Devolo Duo500+ habe welche die dritte Phase mit hernimmt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Januar 2016)

Timerle schrieb:


> meine auch nicht. Wobei ich die Devolo Duo500+ habe welche die dritte Phase mit hernimmt.


3 Phasen DLAN?   Wo gibts denn sowas? Ich hab bis jetzt noch keine DLAN Adapter gesehen mit 400V CEE Stecker. Wäre auch nen bischen unpraktisch, weil die niemand in der Wohnung hat... ...außer man wohnt in ner Werkstatt oder Garage....


----------



## D00msday (31. Januar 2016)

Powerlan ist ja eher von den Stromleitungen abhängig, kann also sein, dass du deshalb so wenig Leistung mit deinem älteren Powerlan hast. Wenn es nicht an der Leitung liegt, bist du mit jedem einigermaßen neuen Powerlan Gerät bei den 120mbit.

Alternativ würde ich einfach den Router möglichst nahe der Mitte der Wohnung stellen und mir Repeater etc. sparen. Einfach nen Dual Wlan AC/N Stick (z. B. von ASUS) und gut. Dann läuft das auch mit 120mbit. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, was du für einen Router von deinem Anbieter hast, aber jeder Pipi-Router hat den mittlerweile 3 Jahre alten WLAN-AC Standard und die ganz alten Router die nur WLAN N beherrschen laufen dann trotzdem mit dem Dual Stick.


----------



## kossmann (2. Februar 2016)

Ich würde den Vermieter fragen, ob er etwas dagegen hat, wenn man ein LAN-Kabel vernünftig (!) verlegt, also durch die Decke bohrt (natürlich mit einer richtigen Schlagbohrmaschine und nicht mit einem Akku-Bohrer, der kommt da nämlich genau 4mm weit) und richtige Dosen setzt. Spätestens der nächste Mieter hätte ja wieder dasselbe Problem und somit sollte der Mieter i.d.R. zustimmen, wenn nicht eine eventuelle Fußbodenheizung im OG ein Bohren zu einer hoch-riskanten Sache macht.

Sollte dies ausscheiden, moderne DLAN-Geräte nutzten - z.B. die Devolo dLAN 1200er Serie. Diese nutzen alle drei Adern (Phase, Neutralleiter, Schutzleiter) des Stromkabels. Des weiteren die dLAN-Adapter direkt in die Steckdose und niemals an ein Steckdosenleiste oder ähnliches.

Sollte man sich Sorgen um unterschiedliche Phasen machen: Die modernen Powerline-Adapter nutzen Frequenzen, die eine Phasenkopplung automatisch realisieren, sobald die Phasen über 1-2 Meter mal parallel verlaufen... und das machen sie spätestens an der Steckdose für den Herd.

Ich habe mit den o.a. dLAN-Geräten (Devolo dLAN 1200+) eine Netto-Datenübertragung von 300 MBit/s zwischen Keller und 2. OG in einem Mehrfamilienhaus. Investiert also lieber ein paar Euro mehr und lasst die Finger von der alten 500er Technik.


----------



## Netter_Support (2. Februar 2016)

Ich habe was gelesen von EG und OG ... In den meisten Fällen wird im Sicherungskasten dann nicht eine Phase eingespeist, sondern mehrere. EG ist eine Phase und OG ist eine Phase. Damit die Bits und Bytes jetzt ins erste OG gelangen muss die Phase im Sicherungskasten überwunden werden, und das dämpft die Übertragung erheblich. 

Schon erlebt, EG bis ins Gartenhäuschen, von VDSL 100 auf DSL 1000 runter. 
Ich habe letztens erst mit einem befreundeten Elektriker den Phasenkoppler von Devolo installiert (DinRail 1200)(War ein Feldversuch. ) Das Gerät wird direkt in den Sicherungskasten gesetzt und mit allen Phasen angelegt. Ebenso ist dies das Ausgangsgerät für das Dlan-Netzwerk. Die Fritzbox speist hier das Internet ein. 
Ergebnis: Bis in die letzte Steckdose 700 MBit Netto. Optimaler gehts glaub ich kaum.
Dieses Ergebnis wirst du mit Dlan-Adaptern nicht erreichen können.


----------



## DrSin (2. Februar 2016)

Nur als Tipp am Rande, wenn es gut und Güstig sein soll sind diese zum Empfehlen:
Tenda P1000 KIT 1000Mbps Gigabit Powerline Adapter: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Tenda P1001P KIT AV1000 Powerline-Netzwerkadapter: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Ich nutze die zweite Variante - angezeigt werden um die 760mbps, effektiv kommen circa 250mbps an.


----------



## kossmann (2. Februar 2016)

Ein Phasenkoppler ist natürlich ideal (wenn man bei Powerline überhaupt von "ideal" reden kann), um den "Phasen-Sprung" zu realisieren. I.d.R. reicht bei den 1200er Geräten jedoch die parallele Führung der Phasen über mehrere Meter. Wenn es eine Wohnung mit eigenem Sicherungskasten ist, werden die Phasen aus dem Keller bis dahin nach oben parallel geführt und das Signal kann "springen", ansonsten muss halt die Strecke zum Herd in der Küche dafür her halten. Die neuen Geräte kommen aber auch komplett ohne Phase aus (zumindest die von Devolo) und nutzen im Zweifel nur Schutz- und Neutralleiter, aber dies reicht i.d.R. nicht für die maximale Bandbreite. Wer aber schon nicht bohren möchte, wird hoffentlich tunlichst die eigenen Finger von einem Phasenkoppler lassen.

Des weitern gilt: Jeder FI-Schalter und jeder Stromzähler dämpft das Signal gewaltig, wenn es über diesen geführt werden muss. Dies ist beispielsweise bei mir der Fall (FI in der Wohnung, Keller ist anderweitig abgesichert), trotzdem komme ich auf diese relativ guten Werte.


----------



## Netter_Support (2. Februar 2016)

@Kossmann: Das finde ich ja interessant, das Thema Dlan. Herd in Verbindung mit Dlan habe ich schon oft gehört. Aber nie genauer hinterfragt. 
Was hat das mit Herd und dLan auf sich? 

Dlan ist eine Wunderbare Geschichte, nur muss man Wissen wie man es optimal einsetzt.


----------



## kossmann (2. Februar 2016)

Der Herd hat damit erst mal nichts zu tun, aber ...

Wir haben i.d.R. Dreiphasenwechselstrom zu Hause. Ganz einfach für Laien ausgedrückt: 3 verschiedene stromführende Kabel, die vom Energieversorger kommen. Diese kommen dann irgendwann im Sicherungskasten an und werden dann über die einzelnen Sicherungen im Haus bzw. der Wohnung verteilt - im Idealfall so, dass die Last relativ gleichmäßig verteilt ist. Es besteht also theoretisch nur eine 1:3 Chance, an Anfang und Ende einer Powerline-Verbindung auf derselben Phase zu sein. Nun muss das Signal der Powerline-Geräte aber irgendwie von der einen zur anderen Phase kommen, eine direkte Verbindung gibt es aber nicht. Hier hilft entweder ein Phasenkoppler oder der hochfrequente Übersprung der Signale - die einzelnen Kabel im Haus wirken wie Sende- und Empfangs-Antennen (Radio, Handy, ...), jedoch nur mit sehr geringer Reichweite (für ihre eigenen Signale, Amateurfunker werden einem bei "geringer Reichweite" sofort in´s Wort fallen, dort stören die Powerline-Adapter i.d.R.)...

Und nun kommt der Herd in´s Spiel. Ein Herd (Backofen und Kochfeld) wird mit allen drei Phasen angeschlossen (eine für Backofen, eine für linke und eine für rechte Seite des Kochfeldes). In der Leitung vom Sicherungskasten bis zur Herdanschlussdose in der Küche werden also alle drei Phasen im selben Kabel verlegt und können sich dort "unterhalten" (hochfrequenter Phasensprung). Daher ist ein Phasenkoppler bei PowerLine-Adaptern der neuen Generation (mit hohen Frequenzen und damit hoher theoretischer Datenübertragungsrate) i.d.R. nicht mehr notwendig, v.a. da dieser auch Geld kostet und vom Elektriker im Sicherungskasten installiert werden muss (es gibt auch eine billige Variante für die Herdanschlussdose (oder andere Stelle, wo man alle Phasen hat), die sieht aber so aus, als würde die Feuerwehr bald kommen müssen).


----------



## Netter_Support (2. Februar 2016)

Okay also hab ich das richtig verstanden, das der Herd nur ins Spiel kommt, weil dort auch alle drei Phasen, genau wie im Sicherungskasten ankommen? In der Theorie.. In der Praxis wird sich doch wohl niemand einen Phasenkoppler hinter den Herd montieren, wenns 'einfacher' auch am Sicherungskasten geht?

Ja Dlan ist schon eine Laune der Natur. Du schreibst ja das Phasenkoppler eigentlich nicht mehr notwenig sind, aber ich habe damit extrem gute Erfahrung gemacht. Zwar nur die eine, aber das war beeindruckend. Selbe Strecke, Selbe Dose, ein Unterschied von über 500Mbit netto. 
Bestimmt irgendwelche Störeinflüsse die für mich nicht begreifbar sind. Bin kein Elektriker.


----------



## kossmann (2. Februar 2016)

Ja, für den hochfrequenten Phasensprung müssen die 3 Phasen über eine gewisse Strecke parallel geführt werden - und dies ist auf dem Weg zur Herdanschlussdose i.d.R. der Fall.

Der Herd muss gar nicht angeschlossen sein, es geht nur um die Leitung vom Sicherungskasten zur Herdanschlussdose, in der alle 3 Phasen parallel geführt werden. Zum Sicherungskasten selbst führen natürlich auch alle drei Phasen, jedoch sind dies dickere Kabel und diese werden ggf. einzeln zugeführt und es ist mal so, mal so, mal so. Wenn man dann noch im Mehrfamilienhaus einzelne Sicherungskästen pro Wohnung mit eigenem FI-Schutzschalter hat, kann man die Phasenkopplung auf dem Weg dahin fast vergessen, denn der FI-Schutzschalter frisst einiges an Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit. Hinter dem Sicherungskasten hat man aber i.d.R. immer eine lange Leitung, welche alle 3 Phasen parallel zur Herdanschlussdose führt und dort können die Signale "springen".

Wenn man im Netz nach Phasenkopplern sucht, findet man die für den Sicherungskasten (für die Hutschiene) und diesen einen kleinen schwarzen Kasten mit 3 Drähten für die 3 Phasen. Diesen könnte man einfach selbst anschließen... davon rate ich persönlich jedoch ab. Das Ding sieht für mich aus, als käme es direkt aus China und würde irgendwann in Flammen aufgehen.

Ja, ein Phasenkoppler ist natürlich besser als ein hochfrequenter Übersprung - er ist quasi "ideal" im Powerline-Bereich. Das Problem sind nur die Kosten für Koppler und Elektriker, der diesen in den Sicherungskasten setzt. Wenn man dazu noch die Kosten für die Powerline-Adapter selbst rechnet, kann man i.d.R. direkt eine LAN-Verkabelung realisieren.

Wenn wirklich keine LAN-Verkabelung möglich sein sollte, empfehle ich die Devolo 1200er und wenn die Datenraten dann nicht ausreichen sollte, kann man immer noch über den Phasenkoppler nachdenken. Und wie schon gesagt: Die Powerline-Adapter immer in eine Wandsteckdose stecken, nicht in Mehrfachsteckdosen. Weitere Störeinflüsse sind auch gerne Trafos (v.a. für LED- oder Halogen-Lampen).


----------



## Netter_Support (2. Februar 2016)

Genau was du sagst würde ich auch empfelen, erst mal die Adapter, und dann den Phasenkoppler. Wobei ich auch glaube das es einen Unterschied macht, ob es ein 0815 Phasenkoppler ist, oder eben dieser von Devolo mit RJ45 Buchse. Das wäre aber vermutlich auch noch zu diskutieren ^^

Meinst du echt das ist teurer als eine LAN-Verkabelung? 
Das Powerline Gerät auf Hutschine von Devolo aká Phasenkoppler, kostet ~150,- EUR. Das anschließen hat keine Stunde gedauert. (externer Elektriker circa. 60€)

Das eigentliche Problem war, das dort wo der Sicherungskasten ist (OG), keine TAE Dose vorhanden war. Nach langem Überlegen habe ich dann ein neues Kabel von der Außenglocke übers Dach, unter den Dachpfannen ins OG gelegt. So sind zwar alle anderen Dosen 'tot' aber es wird nur die eine TAE Dose gebraucht, da alles andere jetzt aus jeder beliebigen Steckdose kommt. 
Für knapp 200€ bekommt man doch keine Vollhaus LAN-Verkabelung? (Material, Personal, Zeit, Aufwand)

Weil der Auftrag bzw Wunsch vom Kunden war einfacher und zuverlässiger Internetempfang im gesamten Haus. Ich kam dabei schnell auf Powerline und den Phasenkoppler.
Ich wüsste nicht wie ich mit eingesetzten Geld und Aufwand dem Kunden sonst ein vergleichbares Angebot erstellen sollen. Ein Nachmittag, knapp 200€, Auftrag erfüllt. Für die LAN-Verkabelung würde ich warscheinlich heute noch GRÜBELN.


----------



## Ebrithil (2. Februar 2016)

Netter_Support schrieb:


> , da alles andere jetzt aus jeder beliebigen Steckdose kommt.
> Für knapp 200€ bekommt man doch keine Vollhaus LAN-Verkabelung? (Material, Personal, Zeit, Aufwand)



Nur brauchst du jetzt für jede Lan(Steck-)dose einen DLAN Adapter während man bei einer Lan Verkabelung einfach ein x-beliebiges Kabel reinstecken kann.


----------



## kossmann (2. Februar 2016)

Der Devolo mit Netzwerkanschluss (RJ45) ist ein vollwertiger Powerline-Adapter für die Hutschiene mit gleichzeitiger Phasenkopplung - wenn man am Sicherungskasten einen Netzwerkanschluss benötigt, ist es Ding eine sinnvolle Investition. Ansonsten reichen wohl auch die Dinger von Allnet. Ein Phasenkoppler ist ja vom Grundprinzip nichts anderes als ein paar Kondensatoren.

Eine komplette Verkabelung bekommt man für 200,- Euro natürlich nicht hin, aber hier ging es ja nur um die Strecke zwischen zwei Stockwerken bzw. ein Loch durch die Decke, 5-10m Kabel und zwei Netzwerkdosen.

Das Problem mit dem Telefonkabel hatte ich auch mal. Du hast i.d.R. 4 Adern in der Telefondose. Wenn du die anderen Dosen weiterhin (analog, nicht ISDN) benötigst, einfach 2 der 4 Adern für den Rückweg (zur Außenglocke oder andere zentrale Stelle) nutzen und vor dort zur bis dato toten Dose.


----------



## Netter_Support (2. Februar 2016)

Ebrithil schrieb:


> Nur brauchst du jetzt für jede Lan(Steck-)dose einen DLAN Adapter während man bei einer Lan Verkabelung einfach ein x-beliebiges Kabel reinstecken kann.


Richtig. Und das muss erst mal zu stande kommen. Kabel verlegen, alte Steckdosen umfunktionieren, Neue Dosen schaffen, etc pp. 
Für mich kein Vergleich im gegensatz zur Powerline Lösung. 

Bei einem bereits hochgezogenem Haus ists einfach das Haus mit Powerline auszurüsten, als die Heimwerkermannschaft anrücken zu lassen um RJ45 Büchsen in die Wand zu meißeln.
Was für den Kunden die richtige Variante ist, das darf er schon selbst entscheiden.


----------



## kossmann (2. Februar 2016)

Wenn man ein komplettes Haus "verkabeln" möchte, hat dLAN natürlich auch seine Vorteile, das ist schon richtig. Man ist wesentlich flexibler - wenn der PC oder Netzwerkdrucker von einem Raum in den anderen gestellt wird, wird einfach alles umgesteckt und fertig. Man benötigt kein Patchfeld und großen Switch (und irgendwo Platz dafür), sondern nur seinen Router und die dortige Powerline-Einspeisung. Wenn man dann nur 2-3 Räume "verkabeln" muss, halten sich die Kosten in Grenzen und es ist für den Otto-Normal-Verbraucher sicher eine sehr gute Alternative zur großen LAN-Verkabelung... und dann kann man auch den Phasenkoppler direkt mit installieren, darauf kommt´s dann nicht mehr an.


----------



## Netter_Support (2. Februar 2016)

Okay. 

Was lässt sich jetzt für den TE festhalten?

Übertragung zwischen zwei Räumen:
- Powerline Adapter ausreichend 
-- Circa 1/3 weniger Leistung als auf der Verpackung angegeben

Vollübertragung im Haus
- Powerline Adapter ausprobieren
- Phasenkoppler in Betracht ziehen falls das bisherige Setup nicht zufriedenstellend ist
-- Übertragungsrate steigt unglaublich!
-- Anfälligkeit für Störungen wird gemindert


----------



## kossmann (2. Februar 2016)

Noch etwas, was bis jetzt vergessen wurde: Wenn Powerline nur zwischen zwei oder drei Räumen realisiert werden soll und die Phasen "ausreichend durcheinander" verteilt sind (also nicht eine Phase pro Etage, sondern Phasenverteilung pro Raum), kann man am Sicherungskasten natürlich so umklemmen (lassen), dass die Räume auf derselben Phase liegen. Dies hilft auf jeden Fall und man kann sich den Phasenkoppler sparen.

Des weiten gehört in die Liste noch der Hinweis mit den Wandsteckdosen: Keine Adapter in Mehrfachsteckdosen (oder andere "komische" Steckdosen (z.B. fliegende Litzenkabel hinter Holzwänden, die irgendein "Experte" mal gebastelt hat)) - immer die Adapter mit integrierter Steckdose kaufen, die dann für alle dortigen Geräte genutzt wird. Diese haben nämlich einen Filter integriert, so dass die angeschlossenen Geräte nicht stören (im Gegensatz zu den Geräten in der benachbarten Steckdose).


----------

